# input on my rub recipe



## colt black (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi everyone. Looking for any input on my rub. I put this together and have used it on pork butt and ribs. Its good but I think im missing something. Any suggestions are all apreciated! Thanks ahead of time

2 tablespoons dry mustard
3 tablespoons onion powder/ minced onion
3 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground basil
1 tablespoon black pepper
2 tablespoons course kosher salt or sea salt
2 tablespoons ground cayenne pepper 
1 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon white pepper
1 tablespoon rubbed sage
2 teaspoons paprika/smoked paprika if you can find it


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks good, I would probably reduce the sugar though I know it serves as a binder.

One suggestion - maybe instead of the garlic powder, use fresh garlic cloves and grind/mash them with the salt to make a paste.

Can you taste the basil in the final result? I would guess it would get lost in the background. How about replacing it with rosemary?


----------



## roller (Aug 9, 2014)

It has a lot of good things in it ..I do not like so much sugar and NO sage in a rub...


----------



## colt black (Aug 9, 2014)

Blue whisper... thank you for the advise. Yea the basil does get lost. I actually add a lil more too it. The rosemary...I knew I was missing somethinn I think thats it.


----------



## colt black (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Roller.. yea I have been debating about the sage. I do like it on chicken. I kinda wanted to do this rub for it alll. One rub for everything! Lol


----------



## colt black (Aug 9, 2014)

What do you allvthink about corriander and thyme?


----------



## roller (Aug 9, 2014)

Give that a try both are very good..Its hard to get one rub for everything..but keep trying you just might get it...


----------



## zombiehunter85 (Aug 18, 2014)

Add some chili powder and pepper flake if you want a little more heat. Rub looks legit though.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 24, 2014)

colt black said:


> Hi everyone. Looking for any input on my rub. I put this together and have used it on pork butt and ribs. Its good but I think im missing something. Any suggestions are all apreciated! Thanks ahead of time
> 
> 2 tablespoons dry mustard
> 3 tablespoons onion powder/ minced onion
> ...


Drop the Sage and replace with ground Clove - 1tsp.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree, lose the basil and the sage. They're 
Not bad ingredients, just need to have very specific rubs kinda built around them. And ground clove, allspice and nutmeg are all great additions which give an earthy back note like you'd find in a jerk seasoning. Thyme is great in rubs, gives a nice Cajun flavor and rocks on chicken and fish.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 25, 2014)

Also you don't include any cumin. It's a great addition to rubs, gives it a smokey savory punch. If you overdo it it can take over, but in the right proportions it gives that "certain something" that you might be looking for.


----------



## half bake (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't wait to try this one!  Looks great!!  I hafta back off on the salt (my bad, not yours), but I wouldn't change it otherwise.  The input in the rosemary seems solid.  I've never tried rosemary with pork, just beef.


----------



## jted (Aug 29, 2014)

colt black said:


> Hi everyone. Looking for any input on my rub. I put this together and have used it on pork butt and ribs. Its good but I think im missing something. Any suggestions are all apreciated! Thanks ahead of time
> 
> 
> 2 tablespoons dry mustard
> ...





If I were developing this rub it would be for pork. I am in VA. so we like sugar with our rubs on pork. Not so much on beef but on ribs we like sugar. I like brown sugar 1/4 cup but mix it with white to keep it flowing and not clumping. White sugar burns at something over 300 so if you are smoking  at typical temps you have nothing to worry about I think you are light on the paprika. It is less than the onion pdr. or garlic pdr. I would  cut those pdr to 2 TBS and make take the paprika  to 1/4 cup include chili pdr at 1/4 cup and 1 tsp of cumin. you have white pepper mustard and 2 TBS  of  cay an That is a lot of heat. Turn it down to 1 TSP of white 1 TSP of mustard and something less than 1 TSP of  cay an As mdboatbum said it cumin  can take over.  Sage  and rosemary are usually associated with fowl . I would save them for the birds. That is just my opinion but we all know about those.
I am sorry if it looks like I have hit you rub hard but just think about it.. 
I don't think you can blend one rub for everything . 



Now here is a great recipe   Mike Mills MAGIC DUST. I cut in half for convince.

                          MAGIC DUST by Mike Mills


1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup chili
2 TBS sugar
2 TBS garlic
1 TBS mustard
1 TBS  cumin
1 TBS  black  pepper
1 TBS cyan


----------



## padronman (Aug 30, 2014)

Drop the Basil (in my opinion its too mild of a flavor profile and will continually get lost) 

I would add Nutmeg (I use in my rub and it gives it hmmmmmm factor)  and I would also second the addition of Chili Powder (I use a Dark Chili powder)

Scott


----------



## addertooth (Aug 30, 2014)

That is a lot of Cayenne, it will be a bit hot for some people; I would probably love it.


----------



## padronman (Aug 30, 2014)

Addertooth said:


> That is a lot of Cayenne, it will be a bit hot for some people; I would probably love it.


I agree with you too.  I'd cut that to 1 Tbs. and call it good. 

Scott


----------

